# Dating a Slik



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Just curious if there is a way to date these? V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2018)

I THINK it is 1959. U is for the Indianapolis plant and A is for the year 1959. If I read the dating system right.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 28, 2018)

stoney said:


> I THINK it is 1959. U is for the Indianapolis plant and A is for the year 1959. If I read the dating system right.



No stingrays in 59, but UA is a 59 date code....


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes, I know I just went off the page for dating tires. Wasn't sure if it would be the same. I only thought that because the post last week of NOS red and leopard solo polo seats in the box, the paperwork in the boxes was dated 1960.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 28, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/date-code-for-schwinn-sting-ray-tires.100280/


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

What the heck would it have went on? V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2018)

Good question Shawn, I am sure the Stingray gurus will have an answer


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2018)

Does it have any little circles with dots in them?


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2018)

the tires with circles with dots are Goodyear made, 2 letters (UA) is US Rubber, and Carlisle is C with 2 #, they all made tires for Schwinn, yours was made in 1969 by US Rubber.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2018)

No circles with dots. V/r Shawn


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 31, 2018)

Taken from an old issue of the "Stingray City News".


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for the responses and the education guys! V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy Nick (Dec 16, 2022)

I was going through my tire collection today and I was wondering what the date on this tire is. By pure coincidence it's the exact same tire as the one posted here except this one has never been mounted. It's hard to believe it's a 69 considering how discolored it is.. I have another one that's mounted on my wife's Slick Chick.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 16, 2022)

Crazy Nick said:


> I was going through my tire collection today and I was wondering what the date on this tire is. By pure coincidence it's the exact same tire as the one posted here except this one has never been mounted. It's hard to believe it's a 69 considering how discolored it is.. I have another one that's mounted on my wife's Slick Chick.
> 
> View attachment 1752720
> 
> ...



Yes second quarter of 1969


----------

